# Need help buying usb pen drives...Pls help



## Ronnie11 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey guys,just the other day my transcend 8gb pen drive stopped working,it is not responding in any computers,no light coming in the pen drive,so i need to buy a new pen drive....now the last time i bought this pen drive was in 2008..when it was about 1000 bucks...so my budget this time for a 8gb pen drive is about *900*...here is my problem...my friends told me about this usb 3.0 which is twice as faster than usb 2.0...i checked with my motherboard & it supposedly supports usb 3.0...i even saw the blue ports at the back...
But my usage is generally in my college computers to upload presentations,projects etc...i also use it to watch movies by connecting the pen drive to my lcd...but i guess the lcd has 2.0....so is it worth buying a 3.0 over 2.0 seeing my usage...i use it in college computers which have 2.0 ports...so worth spending extra on it??Also i need a relatively fast pen drive...

I also need a 16gb pen drive...this is for my dad...he doesn't have 3.0 ports...so i need a usb 2.0 based pen drive...my dad has used san disk pen drives before which are very tiny...but i noticed it to be one of the slowest pen drives ever,it would take ages to upload files...so pls NO SANDISK(Unless the scenario has changed)...the budget is about *1000 bucks*.. 
Both the pen drives should have good after sale service...i need good warranty with it...i heard corsair is good in this,but pls help.....

Hope i have made my case clear,pls help...


ps:-Is there any chance,my transcend pen drive can be saved...there are some vital data in it...the warranty expired


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

Go for Corsair voyager blindly. Its a perfect blend of speed and reliability. 16GB shall cost you around 850/- *Here*

Regarding 3.0 confusion, if you use to transfer huge amount of data (normally in excess of 4GB) via your 3.0 port, then its sensible to invest in a 3.0 drive. In your budget a Trascend Jetflash 16GB will come. Its just marginally slow than Corsair in speed.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 23, 2012)

i dont know about the reviews.. 
but there is one Pendrive 16GB Strontium.. Its costing <Rs600.. 
you can also buy this for your dad if u want USB2.0..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Go for Corsair voyager blindly. Its a perfect blend of speed and reliability. 16GB shall cost you around 850/- *Here*
> 
> Regarding 3.0 confusion, if you use to transfer huge amount of data (normally in excess of 4GB) via your 3.0 port, then its sensible to invest in a 3.0 drive. In your budget a Trascend Jetflash 16GB will come. Its just marginally slow than Corsair in speed.



thanks a lot..so will go with the corsair 16gb pen drive for my dad...erm...ok but i realise 3.0 comes with a premium price...now first of all,is it compatible with 2.0 port where i will be connecting it the most??Also if it is indeed compatible with 2.0 port,then won't the speed be that of 2.0??I don't need a 16gb...i need a 8gb pendrive...how is this corsair pd in comparison to transcend?Also who has a better warranty support??Do both give 3 years warranty??



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i dont know about the reviews..
> but there is one Pendrive 16GB Strontium.. Its costing <Rs600..
> you can also buy this for your dad if u want USB2.0..



strontium??Pardon my ignorance but i haven't heard about this company...how is it in comparison to corsair pen drive??I don't want a slow pen drive as the san disk one...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 23, 2012)

USB 3.0 pendrives are backward compatible with USB 2.0


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> thanks a lot..so will go with the corsair 16gb pen drive for my dad...erm...ok but i realise 3.0 comes with a premium price...now first of all,is it compatible with 2.0 port where i will be connecting it the most??Also if it is indeed compatible with 2.0 port,then won't the speed be that of 2.0??I don't need a 16gb...i need a 8gb pendrive...how is this corsair pd in comparison to transcend?Also who has a better warranty support??Do both give 3 years warranty??



if u will be connecting with USB2.0 den dnt purchase 3.0 and save money. 
and buy corsair 2.0 8GB



Ronnie11 said:


> strontium??Pardon my ignorance but i haven't heard about this company...how is it in comparison to corsair pen drive??I don't want a slow pen drive as the san disk one...


its a new comer.. speed is comparable to transcend IMO.. Corsair is better in speed..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

Corsair gives 5 or 10 yrs warranty IIRC.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 23, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> USB 3.0 pendrives are backward compatible with USB 2.0



oh ok cool thanks...



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> if u will be connecting with USB2.0 den dnt purchase 3.0 and save money.
> and buy corsair 2.0 8GB
> 
> 
> its a new comer.. speed is comparable to transcend IMO.. Corsair is better in speed..



yeah was kind of wondering the same thing,whether i should really invest in a 3.0 pd...because only i have the usb 3.0 port...rest of the places there is only 2.0...

i see...will look at this brand...but since the corsair is within my budget,should i go for it??

i was talking to a friend of mine & he says its a good future investment(usb 3.0)....what should i do?i am **** confused..is it worth paying the premium


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 23, 2012)

i would have gone for USB2.0.. its far cheaper... and as i dnt require pendrive daily.. neither for such urgent issue in which i have very high speed.. so USB2.0 is best 4 me..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Go for Corsair voyager blindly*. Its a perfect blend of speed and reliability.



.....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> .....



yeah i get it...i am going for corsair...its only which to pick as in usb 3.0 or 2.0 is where i am confused...my friends were saying usb 3.0 is a good future investment...so was wondering...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

It is.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 25, 2012)

ok thanks guys...have decided to go for usb 3.0...both corsair models..thank you guys for the help...


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2012)

BTW from where did you buy. Any online links.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 25, 2012)

i didn't buy yet...shops are generally closed on sundays...i am not planning to buy it online though..thinking of going to primeabgb store...
you could try smcinternational or itwares or primeabgb if u want...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2012)

^yeah Corsair is excellent brand

& there are lots of new brands available in market Strontium is one of them

A-data
Mushkin
iball
HP
etc


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 26, 2012)

one more thing i forgot to ask is...can my old transcend 8gb pen drive be repaired??Do any stores fix it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

No, they are just replaced if under warranty.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2012)

And I think most Transcen Pendrives come with Lifetime Warranty. So, they might still replace it. But once check your serial no. @ Transcend's website to confirm its still in warranty (and days remaining for warranty).


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 27, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> And I think most Transcen Pendrives come with Lifetime Warranty. So, they might still replace it. But once check your serial no. @ Transcend's website to confirm its still in warranty (and days remaining for warranty).



erm....i bought my transcend pen drive in 2008...acc to the bill,it had a 3 years warranty...the warranty has expired..so was wondering what are my other options...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

@Ronnie11 Did you finally buy the pen drive?


----------

